# Erie, PA Meetup?



## df3photo (Jan 11, 2009)

I havent been on here much. But I was thinking it would be nice to do a meetup again. its been awhile.  Any thoughts for an Erie Pennsylvania (or surrounding area) meet up?


----------



## Oki Panoki (Jan 11, 2009)

im new to here and only been into photography for about a year. is there a thread on this forum for people around pittsburgh or just pa to talk about things, like things they have shot in their area. im looking for something like that, wondering if some people would like to talk and share some cool vantage points or locations they have found.


----------



## df3photo (Jan 30, 2009)

just put something up in the photo discusion section and lable it "Pittsburgh" or something...


----------



## df3photo (Feb 4, 2009)

nobody ehh... 
    well let me know if minds are changed...


----------



## df3photo (Apr 22, 2009)

I put this up awhile ago... figured I would pop it back up see if there is any takers yet...


----------



## Jay5oh (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in...let me know when & where.


----------



## df3photo (Apr 26, 2009)

let me see when I work this weekend. If you have any ideas of locations or anything let me know.


----------



## df3photo (Apr 26, 2009)

anyone else????


----------



## mrodgers (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd have 2 kids (5 and 8) in tow and by the time I drive the 2 hours to get there, they wouldn't be into walking around on a photography day.  So, I'm out.

A month ago it would have been different.  My wife just went back to work after an 8 year leave.

Use to come up to Erie all the time.  Finances caught up to us and stopped the semi-long road trips.  Have to come up sometime soon though, because the kids are begging to go to Smokey Bones up at the Millcreek Mall for dinner next time both of us are off work together.


----------



## df3photo (Apr 27, 2009)

thats cool. Erie is a nice place to visit...


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is weird...I'm in Erie,PA and am shocked that anyone else on here is also. Maybe we could meet up on a weekend but you won't learn much from me, as I've been told numerous times that I'm not a good photographer. I believe otherwise, but maybe my opinion don't matter much. Anyways, I'm usually in "the gold crown" on Saturday nights when possible playing pool to relieve stress from my crappy job. If you know where it is, maybe you could stop in and play me or just say HI. See ya later, Jeff Duke


----------



## jedi32277 (Apr 28, 2009)

5 years to late lol.
I used to live in titusville, went to erie on the weekends cause lets face it, not a damn thing to do in titusville.


----------



## mrodgers (Apr 28, 2009)

jedi32277 said:


> 5 years to late lol.
> I used to live in titusville, went to erie on the weekends cause lets face it, not a damn thing to do in titusville.


Plenty to do in Titusville if you live down here in Emlenton and ride a motorcycle.  I've done plenty of trips up through Titusville, nice riding.  Of course, I'm talking only riding through and not stopping to actually _do_ anything....


----------



## df3photo (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, Im up for it on a weekend...  (I work everyother weekend)
  Do we want to meet and shoot or meet and BS & drink...?  
 Im open for any ideas, locations etc...


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Apr 29, 2009)

df3photo said:


> Well, Im up for it on a weekend...  (I work everyother weekend)
> Do we want to meet and shoot or meet and BS & drink...?
> Im open for any ideas, locations etc...



Well, so you're aware I only play pool for money so you may or may not wanna do that...But either way I'm down for it. I'm not a drinker but we could still go if you just want to meet. I'm open for ideas also but only weekends are good for me because of my job and my pregnant girlfriend having appointments through the week. Whatever you decide, I think it could be fun...Let me know what you decide, Jeff


----------



## df3photo (Apr 29, 2009)

Jay5oh said:


> I'm in...let me know when & where.



  This weekend is out for me. and I belive I work on saturday next weekend but Sunday is mostly open. or the next week... (whenever)
  I think meeting and shooting would be good... but where.... hmm...?


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> Plenty to do in Titusville if you live down here in Emlenton and ride a motorcycle.  I've done plenty of trips up through Titusville, nice riding.  Of course, I'm talking only riding through and not stopping to actually _do_ anything....



I'm up for the riding but I'm not to good with the camera. I have 17 motorcycles and always ready to ride.


----------



## mrodgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> I'm up for the riding but I'm not to good with the camera. I have 17 motorcycles and always ready to ride.


17 motorcycles, nice!

You'd have to let me borrow one because I sold this guy a few years ago.  I'll get another one when the kids get older.  They still "like" Mom and Dad.  I know eventually we will become the stupidest people in the world and they'll hate us, thus I'll have plenty of time to ride again, LOL.


----------



## Jay5oh (Apr 30, 2009)

Sundays are not good for me.


----------



## df3photo (Apr 30, 2009)

lol... I sold my bike for a camera...


----------



## Jay5oh (May 2, 2009)

Today (saturday) is supposed to be decent. I am thinking about hitting the zoo in the afternoon if anyone is interested post here or email me..


----------



## dukeboy1977 (May 2, 2009)

Jay5oh said:


> Today (saturday) is supposed to be decent. I am thinking about hitting the zoo in the afternoon if anyone is interested post here or email me..



I can try to make it but have a  busy day planned. feel free to email me if you'd like to meet up sometime and maybe we could become friends. I'm usually up for meeting people interested in my hobbies


----------



## mrodgers (May 2, 2009)

df3photo said:


> lol... I sold my bike for a camera...


Technically, I sold my bike for an RC airplane.  Needed the money, but also needed an outlet after work that I could do with the kids around.  Flying an RC airplane (small electric) in the back yard (with about 200 acres of field behind it) sounded like a great solution over not having the time to leave and go for a ride on the bike.


----------



## df3photo (May 3, 2009)

> Technically, I sold my bike for an RC airplane



 I always wanted an RC Airplane... that could be a fun time... Im sure i would hit something with it...like the ground...



> Today (saturday) is supposed to be decent. I am thinking about hitting the zoo in the afternoon if anyone is interested post here or email me..



 Today is sunday... I spent all day yeasterday drinkin and workin in my yard... I wanted to get out to shoot some stock stuff (mushrooms and flowers) but never got to it...
 How was the Zoo?


----------



## Jay5oh (May 3, 2009)

Zoo wasn't bad. I mainly went for macro shots but the darn wind was blowing the flowers around pretty bad. I think I stayed about 30 min and bailed.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (May 6, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> Technically, I sold my bike for an RC airplane.  Needed the money, but also needed an outlet after work that I could do with the kids around.  Flying an RC airplane (small electric) in the back yard (with about 200 acres of field behind it) sounded like a great solution over not having the time to leave and go for a ride on the bike.



I use to fly RC as well but switched to high powered rockets now as a outlet. I need to make it out to more launches so I can practice getting some nice liftoff shots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Most of them look like this.


----------



## mrodgers (May 6, 2009)

df3photo said:


> I always wanted an RC Airplane... that could be a fun time... Im sure i would hit something with it...like the ground...


I hit the ground hundreds of times.  I've planted the nose of the plane 4 inches into the ground, pulled it out, and tossed it back up in the air.  There are good planes for beginners who will hit the ground.  Clear packaging tape is a beginner RC flyer's best friend.  I'm 37 (35 when I flew the RC plane) and I've spent many afternoons trying to climb trees like I was 12 again to retrieve the airplane :mrgreen:.

I had visited the Erie zoo about 3-4 years ago.  It's a very nice zoo.  I liked it better than Pittsburgh of which we visited last year (I'm about halfway between Erie and Pittsburgh.)  I think we saw more at Erie.

Buddy of mine from work should be there at the Erie zoo in another hour or so.  His kid's preschool class has a field trip there today.

Few pictures of mine from up there in Erie here, though not the zoo....  Couple of shots from the lake splattered in the middle of some more local shots down here at Lake Arthur.


----------



## df3photo (May 6, 2009)

I always like rocketry as well... but never got into it either... I did put a point on a small engine once put a wick in the other side and shot it out of a long copper pipe into the neighbors corn patch... it smoked for awhile... didnt burn the corn down though... I should have pointed the pipe up in the air... I did that once, same idea but packed gunpowder in the open end of the engine and shot it afew yards over... sounded like a shot gun after it hit the ground...


----------



## Jay5oh (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone still shoot in Erie?


----------



## mrodgers (Aug 28, 2009)

Jay5oh said:


> Anyone still shoot in Erie?


 I was just up in Erie a couple of weekends ago.....











Couldn't zoom out with my little superzoom fast enough for this one...


----------



## df3photo (Sep 1, 2009)

Shoulda let us know! Nice pics!


----------



## Jay5oh (Sep 8, 2009)

df3photo said:


> Shoulda let us know! Nice pics!


 
I agree :mrgreen:


----------

